
Show HN: Signata – A Personal Cryptocurrency Vault Service That Uses Yubikeys - timothy-quinn
https://signata.net
======
timothy-quinn
Hi HN, co-founder of Signata here.

We're running in a closed Beta at the moment until we iron out any major bugs
remaining, but you can fill out a form to request access if you're interested:
[https://forms.gle/iqP2Bh7ABGuzRaPf8](https://forms.gle/iqP2Bh7ABGuzRaPf8)

We've also only published the Windows desktop app at the moment - we have the
Mac app built and tested but we're just dealing with the Apple notarization
process first before we can release that :)

You can read more about the launch here too:
[https://medium.com/@congruent_tim/announcing-signata-
cd86001...](https://medium.com/@congruent_tim/announcing-signata-cd86001dd846)

